# SPC Glenn



## rv808 (Nov 5, 2007)

SPC Glenn was one of my Soldiers for 7 months before he moved onto 69th.  He was outstanding, and I was very sad to hear his passing.  He leaves behind a wife, and newborn of 9 months old.

http://www.azcentral.com/news/articles/1105B1-update1105.html


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 5, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 5, 2007)

That is just horrible, I'm so sorry for your loss rv808.  RIP, SPC Glenn.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 5, 2007)

RIP, Sorry for your loss bro.


----------



## tova (Nov 5, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 5, 2007)

RIP


----------



## AWP (Nov 5, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.

Blue Skies.


----------



## car (Nov 5, 2007)

RV,

It always sucks when a Soldier dies - when or where ever. Sorry for your loss, brother.


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Ral.  

May he rest in peace.


----------



## EATIII (Nov 5, 2007)

R.I.P. SPC Glenn


----------



## Ravage (Nov 6, 2007)

RIP, I'm sorry for You loss


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 6, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of this, rv. My condolences on your loss. RIP Sgt. Glenn. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends...


----------



## ROS (Nov 6, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. 

Rest in peace.


----------



## rv808 (Nov 7, 2007)

Just went to the Memorial Service today.  I've never been to one before, wow that was rough.  I seriously hope to never go through that again.


----------

